# poorly hamster. please help



## kerri (Dec 5, 2010)

i have a dwarf hamster, she is less than a year old. today i noticed that while she was sleeping one of her eyes was only half shut, and when she woke i could clearly see that this eye was completely bright red. it looks very worrying and have tried searching the net for advice, this is how i came across this site and thought it could help.

does anyone know what could be wrong with my hamster, or any advice on what i need to do

the picture doesnt show too clearly how red the eye is but it explain what i mean [i hope i have attached it right so it can be seen]


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh that doesnt look good, I would pop her along to a vets tomorrow, it may be something simple but if its not then its best to act fast with small animals.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh that doesnt look good, I would pop her along to a vets tomorrow, it may be something simple but if its not then its best to act fast with small animals.


I'll second that opinion!! Not sure what it could be but a vet is your best choice to find out what it is and get treatment!!


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I have to agree, vets! I haven't seen anything like that before :confused1: If i had to take a guess it looks like she is bleeding inside her eye, bless her.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Whereabouts are you? Some one on here may know a good rodent vet near you


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Try bathing it in salt water, 3 parts water to 1 part salt and if that doesn't work I would go to the vet.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

please please take her straight to the vet the eye looks ulcerated she will be suffering a lot of pain


----------



## kerri (Dec 5, 2010)

i will be going straight to the vets as soon as i can. ive just spoke to a breeder that has had this same problem in one of her hamsters and she was told by her vet that if it wasnt treated that the eye would rupture! 
on the good side after her hamster was treated the eye turned back to normal, although with less vision but this didnt affect the hamster


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry only just seen this...Hope you can get her in to the vets today! Good luck! xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Has she been seen by vet yet? Sounds nasty, hope she is okay, for sure she needs to examined today.


----------



## kerri (Dec 5, 2010)

taking her to the vets tomorrow, couldn't get her seen today. so hoping the delay wont cause extra problems. fingers crossed shes ok


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

kerri said:


> taking her to the vets tomorrow, couldn't get her seen today. so hoping the delay wont cause extra problems. fingers crossed shes ok


The vet would not see a hamster with an infected eye, that's shocking


----------



## kerri (Dec 5, 2010)

they were fully booked and obviously didn't think it was urgent enough


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> The vet would not see a hamster with an infected eye, that's shocking


i totally agree! im totally horrified that any vet would leave an animal suffering to the point that the eye could rupture!... i would change vets if that were mine.

fingers crossed the poor little mite will be okay.


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

That is bad. If it were a human, you'd be straight to casualty! I'd have just turned up and shown them in the waiting room how not urgent it was, in front of the other clients! shocking. That eye looks ready to blow!

Poor little thing. hope it's ok


----------

